# New Surrey police officer arrested by RCMP, may face breach of trust charge



## daftandbarmy (19 Aug 2022)

That's one way to get national attention for your new Police service....

New Surrey police officer arrested by RCMP, may face breach of trust charge​
A member of Surrey’s new municipal police force was arrested by the RCMP on Tuesday, as a criminal investigation proceeds.






A breach of trust charge has not yet been laid by the BC Prosecution Service, however, so the officer’s identity has not been released, the Surrey Police Service said in a Wednesday statement.

“SPS has chosen to release this information now in the interest of transparency,” reads the statement. “SPS has notified the Office of the Police Complaint Commissioner about the incident.”

The officer, who has been released on conditions, was hired by the Surrey Police Service in May with a little more than a year of previous policing experience.

He was suspended with pay on Wednesday pending the outcome of the criminal investigation handled by the Mounties. Global News has reached out to the Surrey Police Service for comment on this story.

According to the Criminal Code of Canada, breach of trust involves an act — or failure to — that is not authorized by law or the trust placed in the trustee, and includes an intent to defraud. A conviction could result in a maximum of 14 years behind bars.










						New Surrey police officer arrested by RCMP, may face breach of trust charge - BC | Globalnews.ca
					

A breach of trust charge has not yet been laid by the BC Prosecution Service, however, so the officer's identity has not been released, the Surrey Police Service said Wednesday.




					globalnews.ca


----------



## CBH99 (19 Aug 2022)

I’m hoping the investigating officer(s) took the time to sit down & chat with the guy informally, before deciding whether or not they should proceed further, and thus laid the charge.  

Not knowing the details makes it tough to say much tho


----------

